# Yessa's photos (10 weeks, 13 weeks, 15 weeks)



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

She is growing! LOL


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

More photos at her 15 weeks...


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Great way to show the growth! She is amazing!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thanks! ^___^



> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainadorable!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thank you!
Yes I love her to death! ^____^



> Originally Posted By: DorianGreat way to show the growth! She is amazing!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!!! Where did you get her?


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I agree she's a very nice looking puppy, she kind of reminds me of my pup Odin, he has a similar face and markings.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

She looks Great. I cant wait till mine gets bigger and out of the bite daddy phase.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thx! 
From Jennifer Aguilar. 
Yessa is the daughter out of Ork (Ork von der Werther-Muhle). She is the granddaughter of E.T. ( V E.T. von Sendling) 

^_____^




> Originally Posted By: Sigurd's MomShe is gorgeous!!!! Where did you get her?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a cute series of photos! She's really a beauty and has such a sweet face. Love the way the poodle is setting in the second picture. Adorable dog also!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SlaenWhat a cutie!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is gorgeous


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Haha, they do look alike! 
Especially the first photo of Odin and this photo of Yessa:













> Originally Posted By: VomBlackI agree she's a very nice looking puppy, she kind of reminds me of my pup Odin, he has a similar face and markings.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Yes yes, I cannot wait to see how Yessa will look like when she's fully grown! Hope she will like her father!



> Originally Posted By: SwccShe looks Great. I cant wait till mine gets bigger and out of the bite daddy phase.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thanks! She has very nice temper. Very gentle, very honest （compared to the poodle!）

They always make me laugh out when they're playing togther. 



> Originally Posted By: KShortWhat a cute series of photos! She's really a beauty and has such a sweet face. Love the way the poodle is setting in the second picture. Adorable dog also!


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

Her ears/facial expression in the first picture crack me up


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Oh I have another photo of the same pose...




















> Originally Posted By: cogswelaHer ears/facial expression in the first picture crack me up


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

My oh my! what a beautiful girl! ya know, Houston, TX is not to far from Los Angeles. Might setup a hot date for her with my boy Cylo.. LOL


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

Great idea with the corner! Too cute!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I love this series of growth photos!
I tried to do something similar with jaxson on this tile he always likes to lay on, but im not sure if it worked out as well, and i wasnt as diligent about taking pictures as often i dont think...I'll have to check now!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

She's beautiful! They both are,lol! I love the same pose as a way to track her growth! That is too cool!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thanks folks! ^____^


----------

